# What accents do you find attractive?



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Just curious 

What accents do you find attractive?

And what traits do you associate with certain accents?

For instance I am quite fond of the scottish accent in females, as well as french, Irish.

And I dont know why but I think that people with scottish accents sound more honest?


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmm Irish...and Scottish fellas hehe


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Russian, slovakian etc......my last girl friend was slovakian..and i was loving life


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Phez said:


> Russian, slovakian etc......my last girl friend was slovakian..and i was loving life


Yeah I dig those too


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

French!

or ofcourse my girlfriends accent wich is a mixture of cockney,new zeland and something else high pitched!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Irish (a voice that could melt your heart), Geordie (I could listen all day long) and a nice London (rough and ready) one too! 

Oh and some Americans sound hot!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

WELSH!!


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

scouse ,,, :thumbup1:

italian :bounce:

scottish :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> *new zeland*


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

French and Russian, you really can't beat that :thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Southern Irish... hot as feck!!!


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Scottish:thumb: Just find it very sexy,and everytime i've met scottish girls on holiday they have been the most fun.Never met 1 who has been up their own ar5e:thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

DNC said:


> Scottish:thumb: Just find it very sexy,and everytime i've met scottish girls on holiday they have been the most fun.*Never met 1 who has been up their own ar5e* :thumbup1:


Trust me, there are a good few! (million) pmsl :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Common essex slaaaaag type really hits spot for me..

Or vicki pollard "yeah but no but" esque makes me all a quiver


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Scotish for me.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

LOUISA LYTTON + AMERICAN PIE :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

I find all British regional and continental accents hot. South African is also nice and am partial to a bit of Aussie.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Trust me, there are a good few! (million) pmsl :lol:


 :lol: Well,i've always got my t0sser radar turned up full on holiday so only geniune people are allowed in:thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Love the valley Welsh accent, and I also really like Southern Irish.

Don't mind Scottish actually - once was chatting to a lass from Perth way on the phone and after 10 mins of her talking she said ''Chris, are you there?? hello??? are you ok Chris?'', lol. Big pool of saliva on the floor, pmsl..

Lovely.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

A dirty southern accent.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

gotta be scouse and geordie for me :tongue:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Gotta love a bit o the old devonshire accent


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Australian, light essex, light south welsh, light scouse, eastern european ... all of them will get me going


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

gordi.... love listening to cheryl cole...


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

Scandinavian


----------



## cant king (Aug 31, 2009)

I like Thai and Iraq accents:laugh:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Soft welsh.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

An aussie girl, Irish, and French, ooh and Polish.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> An aussie girl, Irish, and French, ooh and Polish.


All at the same time would be nice :thumb:


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Texan, Aussies, Geordie and Scouse as long as it's more Jennifer Ellison and not Kerry Ketona.... I do like Welsh but got to be soft like that Imogen bird of BB years ago and not the fat tart of the second series


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Southern Ireland or Welsh Valley. Used to live in Cardiff and the taff birds accent is so sing songy.

What accent turns people off? Gotta be Scouse, sorry but don't like being spat at.

Kerry Katona is warrington(cheshire) not scouse.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm replacing that bum with a new one soon Bill :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

And Louisiana and the Southern accents


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

BillC said:


> Kerry Katona is warrington(cheshire) not scouse.


That explains it all then:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Has to be mackem 

God i miss living at home, southern girls voices drive me insane.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Jem said:


> I'm replacing that bum with a new one soon Bill :lol: :lol: :lol:


....Well it was mentioned as top avatar of the year, hence it's return, you should be proud. :thumb: When said new botty appears, I shal l graft it onto me :tongue:


----------



## dazzasafc85 (Jan 8, 2009)

for dirtyness has to be scouse but for day in day out have to say irish.


----------



## Roma (Jan 7, 2010)

Likes: People with same as me (london), spanish, italian, swedish, mainly because the women are attractive from these places, or maybe the accents make them more attractive to me, who's knows  !

Dislikes: Northern(E.g Scottish - Bit harsh, Sorry mate  ), german, dutch, cornish, american(can be annoying, mostly the hicks)

The ones i dislike are pretty blunt harsh accents, whcih dont seem to flow very well, apart from american accent, doesnt really bother me, just they whiney ones 

People with Australian(Australians lol) accents always sound like they're up for fun and a laugh!

South african accents in girls actually sound quite sexy too!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BillC said:


> ....Well it was mentioned as top avatar of the year, hence it's return, you should be proud. :thumb: When said new botty appears, I shal l graft it onto me :tongue:


 :lol: :lol::lol:so kind ....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

French, portuguese, and what ever Zara is.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Welsh


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

In a man Argentinian, Italian and Swedish (husband is)!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

irish


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Ineisa said:


> In a man Argentinian, Italian and Swedish (husband is)!


 Oh sh1t, we were all hoping you're still single :lol:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

MyVision said:


> Oh sh1t, we were all hoping you're still single :lol:


hahahahahahah, where you???? I feel flattered you lovely!


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

On w oman obvioulsy, Irsih!!! just like that Nadine Coyle off girls aloud, i think shes from County Cork maybe, beautiful!


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Ineisa said:


> hahahahahahah, where you???? I feel flattered you lovely!


 attractive, blonde, mediterranean...hell yeah! :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## N3WS (Oct 8, 2012)

Scouse 

Maybe irish too.

Bit off topic- but the south african accent is ace


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Mate of mine is Scouse, pretty cute to......


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

In no particular order!

French woman speaking english!! Just says fvck my brains out!

English from all over except chavy. I'm talking middle to upper class decent english. As long as they sound really femanine and talk dirty! I'm all theirs!

Welsh but only heard Cheryl Cole though and that is hot!!

American woman... fvck yeah!! Maybe I just think they all porn stars I donno but they do it for me.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Being Scottish and having lived everywhere but Scotland for the last 12 years, the Scottish accent has me everytime. My ex-wife was Northern Irish so that one makes my ears bleed now, but I def have a soft spot for Geordie and Welsh!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

I love ALL of your European accents!!! (The females of course) 

To me the American accent is just boring


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

*Got to be Geordie, I could lose my load when I hear a Geordie woman.*


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

No, please stop Sounds pretty much the same in all accents!

Love Aussie, nz and eastern European.


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

not really fused aslong as she doesn't sounds like a man


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

rob249 said:


> On w oman obvioulsy, Irsih!!! just like that Nadine Coyle off girls aloud, i think shes from County Cork maybe, beautiful!


lol shes from derry!! which is up here in 'norn iron' lol!!

i love scottish accents, hate scouse accent,too whiney. sori if any scousers on here.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Gotta be a London or Italian accent although you mostly find chav where I live :laugh:


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Spanish!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Speaking English - French, Spanish, Welsh.

Speaking their own language - Italian.


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

likes - propah pompey

dislikes - south african + canadian accents


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Fcking love Northern English ones on women. Geordie and Scouse, the more working class the better - I dunno why.

I like the Welsh accent in general, very friendly.

I've been told i have a sexy voice on the phones at work a few times 

One im sure said "David says you have a sexy voice".

Oh well, they all count.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Oriental. Ahh those sweet sweet tones.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> Oriental. Ahh those sweet sweet tones.


"Sookie, Sookie ten dolla "


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

In order of preference....

South London type accent

South African

Welsh Valleys

Geordie





RedKola said:


> Geordie (I could listen all day long) and *a nice London (rough and ready) one too! *


Yep! :thumb: :cool2: :thumb:

Southern accents awesome  :wub:



chrisj22 said:


> Love the valley Welsh accent





BillC said:


> Welsh Valley.





MXD said:


> WELSH!!





BLUTOS said:


> Welsh


Thank god.... proof that I'm not the only one in the world!!! :lol:

Gotta be welsh valleys though... north wales is a bit "meh" :tongue:



hackskii said:


> French, portuguese, and what ever Zara is.


LMAO... Scottish Hacks 

Amazing how many people have put Scottish as their favourite... I cant stand it myself! 



N3WS said:


> Bit off topic- but the south african accent is ace





R84 said:


> South African is also nice


I've dated a couple of South Africans - few years back now - and am fairly sure the accent was much of the appeal :lol:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

"Saff Landun" Cockney is the best accent in the world! "Cor blimey guv"

hehe


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Amazing how many people have put Scottish as their favourite... I cant stand it myself!


Is it just me, Zar. Or do you hate hearing the Scottish accent on the tele? Makes me cringe - sounds all whiney. Especially that spruced up for tele accent e.g Michelle McManus.

But, folk said above. I love that working class London accent. Especially the hardman stuff - not the "Yeah blud" one.

"You facking mug".

E.g Carlton Lecch in rise of the footsoldier, fcking love it.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Unless it's coming out of Boyles foul mouth. (Frankie, not Susan haha)


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Is it just me, Zar. Or do you hate hearing the Scottish accent on the tele? Makes me cringe - sounds all whiney. Especially that spruced up for tele accent e.g Michelle McManus.


*Totally!!*

I cannot watch Fat-Bird Mcanus - who the hell gave that thing a telly job anyway ffs!?? :confused1:

If I hear her whiney nasaly whingy voice I run to grab the remote and turn over before I start screaming pmsl 

And don't even get me started on River City :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :ban:



Gerry_bhoy said:


> But, folk said above. I love that working class London accent. Especially the hardman stuff - not the "Yeah blud" one.
> 
> "You facking mug".
> 
> E.g Carlton Leech in rise of the footsoldier, fcking love it.


Yup  :thumb: :wub: :rolleye:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Leeds accents sexy as fcuk:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WRT said:


> Leeds accents sexy as fcuk:whistling: :lol:


Lmaooo.... Hmmm.... Lets see now.....  Errrr... nooo! 

I know a Lithuanian lad who speaks with a near-perfect Leeds accent... was so happy when I got to know him and realised when he's not at work etc he has a really cute Lithuanian accent instead and stopped saying things like "can't hear owt" and "I need to eat summat" and "get in't car"


----------



## Dazzaboy (Jan 5, 2010)

An Irish accent on a female gets me going :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Am I the only person that hates Irish accents then????  :tongue:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

for me the sexiest accent of all time has got to be an oriental girl speaking english....


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Latina speaking English....Prefer Columbian or Panamanian, oh so hot :thumbup1:


----------



## jonnybinthemix (Nov 21, 2009)

I'd say....

Southern Irish (Soft and whispery!)

Geordie (A bit diiiiirrrrrrrty!)

South African (Just nice!)

Australian (Gday Sheila, fetch me a beer and get on yer kne.....!)

But you can't beat a sexy soft southern Irish accent!


----------



## jonnybinthemix (Nov 21, 2009)

Squirrel said:


> Latina speaking English....Prefer Columbian or Panamanian, oh so hot :thumbup1:


OH YES!!!! How could I forget that one!!

I'd put then slightly below Southern Irish


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

N. Irish & Spanish.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

French, Irish, Swedish.. RUSSIAN


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Judging by the posts from some of the birds on here, I'd do alright at a forum meet up! I like southern irish, welsh valleys, south african (loads, met a load at my gf's work christmas do and was in awe "alfie bru, why don't you come over here and kiss ma nippuls" OUCH). Erm haha I'm getting distracted. SCOTTISH - only some though, some I don't like - squeeky jock isn't great. Geordie can be nice. Not a big fan of Yorkshire on a girl or machester but some scouse accents are sexy. And POSH. I like posh accents.

BASICALLY if you don't sound like me and you're half decently good looking I would very much like to have to naughty time with you


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

irish seems popular ... aye must stert righten in oirish LOL


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i find the southern irish quite sexy but i have a irish sister-in-law who pretty much isnt lol


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Scouse birds for some reason as much as it pains me to say Man Utd fan, also went away with a few mates wales few years bk and that wasnt too bad either


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

anything from up north! There my favourite, but any accent generally is a turn on :thumb:


----------



## superfit2408 (Jan 22, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Am I the only person that hates Irish accents then????  :tongue:


No I'm in your camp. Really not a fan. Went to bewlfast a few years ago and I could hardly understand what anyone was saying!


----------



## superfit2408 (Jan 22, 2010)

Nidge said:


> *Got to be Geordie, I could lose my load when I hear a Geordie woman.*


I do love a bit of geordie-never loses it comedy value!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Gimme a reet rough northern bird who smokes 100 a day and has a season ticket to appear on the Jeremy Kyle show.

Voice like honey....


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Aussie


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

generally Latin accents & of course Southern Irish....can't leave that one out - Begorrrah!


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

I'm on the phone to America every day with work... I've developed a real liking for Texan girls accents 

Very sexy


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

we take orders from a lot of housekeepers for Hilton Hotels, and a lot of them are form abroad.

There is this one in particular, her accent is beautiful - African I think?


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Japanese... lol

and

welsh! its like

F****K ME !! marry me!


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Scouse, Scouse, Scouse all the way, but I am bias, love a good scally bird.

next would be Irish and at a push geordie, but only on a bird. Can't stand any other accents


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

SHEEP


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Australian


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

My girlfriends sexy South Carolina accent... :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

That aussie dacing bird from celeb come dancing has just been on the radio. god shes sounds sexy.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

nothing2fear said:


> Southern Irish... hot as feck!!!


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

scotish and irish!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Bet no one says brummie :whistling:


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> Japanese... lol
> 
> and
> 
> ...


i would agree, welsh is pritty hot accent :thumbup1:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Graham Mc said:


> i would agree, welsh is pritty hot accent :thumbup1:


Cheers boyo :wub:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

scots birds do it for me everytime ,


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Scottish (Northeast Scotland to be more specific)

Welsh

Geordie (got to say that though  )

But any accent is sexy as long as it is not saying things like, "lets go to Ikea"


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Scouse or Welsh for me


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

But any accent is sexy as long as it is not saying things like said:


> :rockon:


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Cheers boyo :wub:


' Love is in the air ! ' :lol: :lol:

:wub:


----------



## testman (Aug 7, 2009)

east european

and scousers :tongue:


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

scandanavian was like instant viagra

used to live/go out with a swedish girl was awesome


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I dated a Hungarian girl for a while. Lovely voice and accent.


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

Scouse, Australian accents for me


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

In no particular order ones i like..

texan,welsh and irish (southern) and latina types speaking english.

I hate scouse accents, heavy scouse ones are horrible. I always get called a geordie and *used* to do my head in since im from boro. I wonder how many people actually know difference between boro sunderland and newcastle :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Polish/eastern european and french


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

I like the worldwide accent of awk..chak..hrmmph..ack.

you know the one..... and if i have to explain it then you are too young to understand... and this aint the adult lounge.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

leafman said:


> In no particular order ones i like..
> 
> texan,welsh and irish (southern) and latina types speaking english.
> 
> I hate scouse accents, heavy scouse ones are horrible. I always get called a geordie and *used* to do my head in since im from boro. I wonder how many people actually know difference between boro sunderland and newcastle :whistling: :lol:


it could be worse, you could have been called a monkeyhanger...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

leafman said:


> In no particular order ones i like..
> 
> texan,welsh and irish (southern) and latina types speaking english.
> 
> I hate scouse accents, heavy scouse ones are horrible. I always get called a geordie and *used* to do my head in since im from boro. *I wonder how many people actually know difference between boro sunderland and newcastle* :whistling: :lol:


Not enough ! Sure you wanna admit you're from boro K ye feckin monkeyhanger ... you should take it as a bloody compliment - all the best people hark from ncle.

I always get asked if I'm from Sheffield ...but my accent is a tad mixed these days.

I love a yorkshire man meself - warm, straight to the point and will never refuse to take you out for fish, chips and mooshy peas :rockon:


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

preferably one who doesnt use their voice too much!!!!


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Was chatting to a couple of eastern european girls at the weekend. Definitly had sexy accents!  Cant remember where they where from, either poland or slovakia as far as i mind.

I find girls with a Southern Irish accent a big turn off though!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Whatever Pixie Lott is


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Lloyd DA said:


> Polish/eastern european and french


i guess ud like this one


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Posh liz hurley pos, not beckham


----------



## ryan67 (May 4, 2011)

Spanish - unbelievably sexy to me. Increases them 2 points easy for me (not that I score women out of ten, that would be awful  )

Eastern European as well, and some Irish accents.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm from Wales but I love women with a Irish accent. Very sexy


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Scouse girls, geordie girls. Howay man!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

French/Italian/Spanish girls are just so hot shame you don't meet many in England 

For me a girl can be hot until she speaks with a scouse/Geordie/Scottish accent then its abort abort! (no offence to any of ya on here  )


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Indian ones


----------



## thebestornothin (Aug 29, 2010)

Pompey Oi Oi soo sexy especially the pointy chinned and eared ones with dark hair you know th eones that llok like a salmon


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Recently I've found Irish chicks really attractive, even if they're a minger I still would (and have  ) just for the accent.

My girlfriend is Italian but I wouldn't actually say her accent is attractive... Good job she's fit!


----------



## markandspike (Jul 9, 2008)

Scottish women.


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Irish!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Soft Irish, Italian, Spanish or Eastern European.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

any one where i can't understand what they're saying


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

I think women from spain sound sooooooooooooooo sexy, closely followed by chicks from the noeth east,

But any accent is better than my boring one,


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Will2309 said:


> I think women from spain sound sooooooooooooooo sexy, closely followed by chicks from the noeth east,
> 
> But any accent is better than my boring one,


I know what you mean. I seem to have such a generic accent it's stupid.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Definately the Geordie accent!


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

I love the Scouse accent on girls... unless they're fat and tattoo covered.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Spanish or French accent on a girl.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Anything muffled and frightened.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

scouse or geordie

so many people like eastern european accent, cant get why 

i hate my accent


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

Latino accent for me.

I just love the accent of the taxi driver in Pulp Fiction.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

fitness said:


> scouse or geordie
> 
> so many people like eastern european accent, cant get why
> 
> i hate my accent


Ive got to say Eastern European because my GF is Polish. You all sound the same when youre nagging though


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

I never really liked the irish accent on girls then i went there (southern side) for a contracting firm @ a dell factory & wow yaaaaa... teea break listening to them chat crap was like viagra pill

Spanish is cool

french is awsum

Leicester talks bad boy, getzzzz me lol


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

fitness said:


> scouse or geordie
> 
> so many people like eastern european accent, cant get why
> 
> i hate my accent


lol!!

where in eastern europe?


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

not to sure about accents, i think certain women can sound really hot no matter where they're from.

and even if there 'large'

dont EVER try to hit on someone just because she sounds hot on the phone! stupid mistake :blush:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Texan woman sound great... As do women from the deep south..

Wonder if anyone likie the Chinese accent!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm a Londoner but Geordie accent is the best, love Geordie accents. The Scouse accent is the worst, really grates on my ears.


----------



## JAY TB (Jan 22, 2012)

Is 'slutty' an accent?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

JAY TB said:


> Is 'slutty' an accent?


Feccking is now dude!!!! Good call!!! :thumb:


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

German, SOME american, chinese. All girls of course


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

GEORDIE, IRISH AND ITALIAN


----------



## monsta (Jan 14, 2012)

i find women rarely speak after inhaling chlorophorm.

though my wife reckons it makes her dizzy and her ar5e sore


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Spanish accents for sure.....you haven't lived until you hear a latina tell you she wants you to pummel her special place like there's no tomorrow. :drool:


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Geordie birds !


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

IRISH IRISH IRISH


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

No accent is gonna make a minger attractive.

On the flip side, providing she doesn't talk like a slobbering idiot, if she's fit I'll find her accent attractive.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

i love geordie accent on a bird...

sorry but i fuking hate scouse accent :/ lol..


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Irish!! :wub:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

What can i say - we may just eat potatos and spend most of our free time in the pub...but it's true us Irish have a cracking accent!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

i think its clere the irish acent is the best


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> i think its clere the irish acent is the best


I love the accent they have in limerick, especially on the o'malley park housing estate, like music to my ears!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

The geordie accent on a bird is awesome, totally love it, had an ex from Newcastle, she was ace! Just don't tell my mrs.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> i think its clere the irish acent is the best


the irish as in southern ireland accent on a bird is nice i must admit..

everytime i go on holiday they think my accent is irish.

southern irish girls accent > northern ireland girls accents...

our dont sound sexy but the souths do lol..


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Scouse, something about the accent.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

The drunken slur, means they are up for all sorts!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

DNC said:


> Scottish:thumb: Just find it very sexy,and everytime i've met scottish girls on holiday they have been the most fun.Never met 1 who has been up their own ar5e:thumbup1:


you clearly haven't met Scottish women on home soil, particularly from Leith  , a breed of their own...In a good way though


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Captain Hero said:


> Just curious
> 
> What accents do you find attractive?
> 
> ...


Almost anything non English based, east European and portuguese South American are my favourites.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Colombian,like that broad on the movie "blow"that same very accent,


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

dont really find any accents attractive normally but i like a london accent on a south asian girl and a geordie accent on white girl... get a boner whilst talking to them haha


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I love the accent they have in limerick, especially on the o'malley park housing estate, like music to my ears!


hahahaha,,fcuking brilliant


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Irish - such a warm tone.

Cumbrian - a lovely ring to it.

Certain Scots accents also.

Of famous people: Richard Burton, Morgan Freeman.

Nationalities: Canadian, Texan, Italian-American.

Feel embarrassed about my own, Hull accent. I try to disguise it when outside the city!

Not too struck on London "Eastenders" type accent - don't think I could trust someone speaking in that tone. Sound like used car dealers. Please...it's just the accent, you people are lovely!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Italian....hot.... hate welsh accent...creeps me out...not fussed on English either...like the Scottish one


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

A soft Irish accent, like the blonde girl from The inbetweeners where they go on a school trip. Quite partial to Eastern European too.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Bulgarian girls!... Got a thing for eastern European accents at the mo, especially if they roll their 'r's


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Polish at the minute, but that might because I work with a few and there all quite fit.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> Italian....hot.... *hate welsh accent*...creeps me out...not fussed on English either...like the Scottish one


How can an accent creep someone out?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Patsy said:


> How can an accent creep someone out?


sorry patsy had a welsh stalker years ago..the very sound of it now makes me feel sick..have to turn off tv when hear it...tho tom jones makes it bearable lol


----------

